# Anyone else feel like MAC is really for under 30 crowd?



## yoganut0367 (Feb 1, 2008)

Im almost 41 and last summer got tuned into MAC. Since then unfortunately
its become an obsession. I've spent _alot_ of money at my local counter. All the SA's are very nice and always say hi whether they're waiting on me or not.

Still, I get the feeling Im really too old to be there. I've always been trendy and willing to try new fashion ideas  - results are mixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   but I really feel like they think I'm too old to always be buying. Last weekend I bought from there Sat, Sun & Monday! I'm thinking of going back today to build up my lippie collection...because I'm bumming that MAC e/s seem to be giving me an allergic reaction..Nocturnelle and bordeauline liner made me look like I had an eye infection...so I probably have to stay away from MAC e/s completely... and I've spent literally hundreds on them!


----------



## fashionette (Feb 1, 2008)

No way, you're not too old.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 1, 2008)

I think MAC is for everyone...all ages, colors, shapes and sizes. Really, it's all about your attitude. 

There's no WAY you're too old! My mom is 47 and wears MAC


----------



## makeba (Feb 1, 2008)

i dont think your old at all. hell i am 37yrs old and rock a lot of colors by mac. i think that i cant wear certain products and eyeshadow combos that i see some girls wear becuz i think i am to old, like i cant do a bright rainbow eyeshadow look but others can and its soo pretty and they appear to be much much younger than me. i cant do the dewy, glow look becuz of the hyperpigment skin on my cheeks; and i dont think the glitter eyeliners are for me either becuz of my age, but frankly i dont really care for them. makeup is art and its what you make of it to fit your personal style. i have since ventured out to adding more lip colors like you so its a matter of preference. take care of the eye issue asap so that it doesnt get worse.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm going to be 45 on the 12th and I don't feel too old to be wearing MAC.  There are some products I pass on because I feel they are for the younger set, but there's still plenty for us "mature" gals.  Life is short.  Enjoy MAC and don't worry about what the SAs may be thinking.


----------



## yoganut0367 (Feb 1, 2008)

Aww, you guys are so nice, yep wallet is definately lighter since lunchtime. I made good on my promise and got 3 lippies 2 lacquers and a lip pencil, I don't think there is anything else I need... but you never know..


----------



## lsperry (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm 51 and wear MAC; will be 52 in a couple of months. I love the bright es colors and how they are are deeply pigmented. I have collected quite the es and lippie wardrobe and have never looked back. In addition, I've only been wearing MAC since Feb '06. So I know all about the money-spending!

If they're still in business when I'm 70, I'll still be wearing it. GO MAC!!!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 1, 2008)

I seriously doubt the MAs think you are too old to be in there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC has customers from all walks of life, and most of us MAs love the variety. 

As far as the eye sitch goes, do you get irritation from MAC e/s colors that do not contain red? I wonder if you have a red dye sensitivity.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2008)

MAC doesn't necessarily = wild crazy makeup and colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Every collection has something for almost everyone.


----------



## sharkbytes (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm 26, and I'd hate it if i only had 4 years left to enjoy MAC!!  As far as I'm concerned, it's for all ages, really.  Whether we realize it or not, we do tend to change our makeup as we age, but that doesn't mean it can't still be MAC.


----------



## contrabassoon (Feb 1, 2008)

MAC has something for everyone. Take Zandra Rhodes (the coolest older woman I have ever seen) for example. The woman is probably in her 60s and she has bright pink hair, and wears Morange lipstick. Anyway, whether you go for bird of paradise or neutral colours, makeup is timeless.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 1, 2008)

my mother is 67 and you better believe she rocks her MAC! she doesn't wear the bright colors like i do, but she still works. it. out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're never too old for MAC - remember, *all ages*, all races, all sexes


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 1, 2008)

No way...we're never too old for MAC. I'm 48 & plan on wearing it & being hot until I'm 90


----------



## KTB (Feb 1, 2008)

Not too old. I'm 32 and totally plan to be wearing it well into my 40s and beyond


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 1, 2008)

One of the SA's at my counter is 35.. My mum is 48 this year and she wears MAC too.
I will definitely be rocking MAC until I am dead. And when I am dead I will make sure they use MAC on my face at the funeral home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viva MAC!
<3


----------



## MacArtistFauryn (Feb 2, 2008)

There is no way in the world you are too old... We get customers well past their 50's and 60's. At the first counter I worked at a few years ago 3 of the 9 artists were in their 40's.... I've met other MA's that are in their late 40's early 50's!!! 
Look at the Beauty Icons MAC has had in the past few years! (Catherine Denuve, Rachel Welch, Diana Ross....etc... all well past their 40's)
And how about the two cute little ladies that modeled for the Originals colorstory - they are in their 90's!
I'm going to be just like them!!! lol!


----------



## matsubie (Feb 2, 2008)

no way you are too old for mac.

work it out, girlfriend!


----------



## Meryl (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtistFauryn* 

 
_Look at the Beauty Icons MAC has had in the past few years! (Catherine Denuve, Rachel Welch, Diana Ross....etc... all well past their 40's)_

 
Did you notice how airbrushed/photoshopped they were though?  I hardly recognized Diana Ross.

However, getting back to the original question... I am older than you, *yoganut0367*. I've been wearing MAC since 1985 and have never felt too old for it. I've always loved neutrals and a natural look, and MAC has plenty of that for me.

The MAs are all very young, but very helpful whenever I have a question. They never try and push me to wear a glitter, strong colour or sparkle either.

I can't wear any eye shadow with a bit of blue in it.  Those e/s give me an eye infection with lots of redness and goo.  At least you only look like you have an allergic reaction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have them for real.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think M.A.C. is for a specific age group, but I have known women over shall I say specific age group  that didn't go to their business due to the loud  music.  They thought it was for the more youthful crowd.  I told them, "No way. Please, go check it out."  

At the other makeup counters the SA's constantly complain about being near the M.A.C. counter, because of the music.  They said they leave everyday with a headache.  I looked over at the M.A.C. counter and the MA's were smiling and rocking to the music.  

I guess they are enjoying it.    I never really realize the how loud it is.  I am always with a list and a mission.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 2, 2008)

not even close to too old for MAC! my mama switched from Estee when my obsession started haha. She's in her 50s and wears purples (green eyes) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And looks hella beautiful doing it!

As far as Nocturnelle causing problems for your eyes ... the same thing happens to me when I wear purples (although only sometimes). It's the dye they use in them I believe. Try (if you want to try again) using a paint pot or some other base underneath, that usually helps me!


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 2, 2008)

I just turned 35 and love to wear MAC. I believe that you're never too old to wear make-up, you just have to know what suits you or not. MAC has so much variety in color, that there's always something for everybody.

When I'm browsing at the counter I always see plenty of women who are into their 40's and 50's who are interested in e/s and lipsticks, and the SA's (most of them well into their 30's) are always very willing to give them advice. 

I can honestly say that I have been treated better at the MAC counter than I have been treated by some snobby SA's at high end counters like Chanel, Dior and EL.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_MAC doesn't necessarily = wild crazy makeup and colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Every collection has something for almost everyone._

 
ITA with this! I'm 51 and I just pick and choose from various collections. For me the appeal is mostly about the variety MAC has to offer.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 2, 2008)

Everytime I go to my local MAC counter I'd say there is always a vast age range of customers. You're never too old to wear makeup and to look good. At MAC you know you're going to get a product that works. I like that MAC MA's are honest and give advice you can trust, if you ask them which colour suits you better they will tell you. No matter how young or old you are!

I'm only young and I do think MAC has some really different and fashionable colours but at the same time their golds/browns/neutrals are equally as gorgeous but more mature maybe at the same time. My Mum is 52 (she does look more like 42 though, obviously nature has been kind to her) and she always says how much she likes their foundations and eyeshadows. I got her Plush Lash for Christmas and again she loves it because it can create a natural although striking look.

It's all about playing colours and products to suit I guess.


----------



## Moonspell (Feb 2, 2008)

You should see a friend of mine with her 77 years old wearing makeup. You won't believe it when she says the real age because she looks like 57. 
Her secret: makeup (for example: only matte eyeshadows to lift the eyes, she said she can't wear shimmer e/s because really accentuate the wrinkles) and above all, she tries to be in a nice mood even when life is not fair.
So, I just don't think you are enough old to do anything, in this specific case with makeup.

40's=charm!

(Sorry dear if my English sounds weird, it’s not my first language and it’s kind of rusted)


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_MAC doesn't necessarily = wild crazy makeup and colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Every collection has something for almost everyone.*_

 
*That's very true
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 2, 2008)

From a marketing standpoint, I do think they tend to go for a younger, more "hip" crowd. However, what I do respect is there ability to cater to older women with certain colors and products (the Icon lines are perfect examples) and I do think that in almost every collection, there is something for older women-well, maybe not C-Shock, but I don't want to start on a tangent. Overall, I think their color selection is wide enough to cover all ages, though I think there are definently lines out there that are geared to an older woman's palette.


----------



## resin (Feb 2, 2008)

my mom is 57 and she just got into mac and she loves it! she wears the neutral colours and doesn't have any problems finding new stuff she likes. 

:]


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 2, 2008)

My mom is 49 and she wears Mac, Too Faced, Urban Decay.. ect, all the "younger" brands. Like everyone else said.... Makeup can be worn at any age! I love how my mom wears the same kind of makeup as me.... we go makeup shopping together!


----------



## auburn321 (Feb 2, 2008)

I am 56 and have been wearing MAC for at least 10 years.  I have never felt like I was being treated as someone's grandma at any MAC counter or store.  I honestly feel that they are not discriminating towards age, gender or race.  They have products and colors that take everyone in consideration.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 2, 2008)

The coolest MA I ever saw was a woman in her fifties, maybe even early sixties, who worked at a MAC counter at what was then Marshall Fields in a Minneapolis suburb.  She had grey hair and was a bit zaftig, but she wore the clothes, the makeup, the jewelry with the same confidence and spirit as the younger MAs.  She looked amazing!

It's not about age---it's about attitude!

Great thread!  (BTW, I'm 48 and totally rocking MAC.)


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 2, 2008)

Just to add to the mountain of support here, I'm 45 and share _*The Beautiful Obsession*_.  I'm so glad I found MAC!


----------



## Debbie (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm only 26, and while I think MAC is for all ages, there are some colors/textures that I think is too young for even my age.  I think as I get older, my color spectrum will definitely narrow a bit to the neutrals, plums, browns...etc.  (I'm Asian).


----------



## basoo (Feb 3, 2008)

41 is not old!!! when you hit 70 that is old!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just go there and buy any thing you like and have fun !!!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in my 30s and I love my Mac. My natural tendency is minimal to neutral makeup and they have plenty of stuff for my tastes but what I really love is Mac has also opened my eyes to try colours I used to shy away from and to just have fun with makeup! 

And as for age, it is so true, the saying - it's nothing but a number. My mother is almost 60 and she's been wearing red l/s all her life. She was my inspiration when I decided to buy my first red l/s.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 3, 2008)

I think MAC can tend to seem like it's catering to the younger crowd with some of the brighter colored collections, but I have to agree with an earlier post that said the icon collections are great for catering the more sophisticated looks.  However, I think there are some sophisticated looks to be had with the bright colors too.  It's just a matter of personal preference.  There was a beautiful older african american woman on the bus the other day rocking a bright pastel pink.  She had to be pushing 50.  So I say, rock out with what you love and who cares what everyone else thinks!


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't know if I can add much to the wonderful things that have already been said. I believe ATTITUDE is the best beauty enhancer of all. It can make or break you no matter how young or old you are. 

I got into MAC several years ago when I felt old and frumpy. I had just left a domestic violence situation and was now a single parent to two children. I stopped by a counter and was just browsing when a wonderful MA there asked if I had time to sit for him as he had a new e/s combo he was dying to try on someone. I was 36 and felt 76 and probably looked it too. When I told this wonderful MA that I had never felt beautiful in my entire life he took it upon himself to change that. And he did. Since then I frequent that counter on a regular basis. All the MAs know me and they all bring a special "look" or new trick or product for me to try. And it is based on ME, not my age or how they think a woman my age should look.

I am 42 now although I've been told I look much younger. I wear whatever appeals to me. Through MAC and Specktra I've learned to make the most of myself and my "obsession". LOL So go out and find what you love and what works for you. And don't forget to rock your MAC ATTITUDE.


----------



## dollypink (Feb 3, 2008)

my mum just got her pension last year and she loves mac


----------



## ZoeFerret (Feb 3, 2008)

Not really- I mean they have such a wide range of selection- anyone @ any age could rock MAC. I


----------



## distel (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmm... 41 is not old at all.

The thing is that you have to feel good and comfortable with your make up on. As long as you like what you see when you´re looking into the mirror after applying your make up, everything is fine.

An the great thing about MAC is that you can find colours for every look that´s possible. Be it the subdued, classic business look or the colourful excentric look. An everything in beetween or beyond.


----------



## yoganut0367 (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks you guys you've made me feel better.
I think I'm drawn to MAC even though obviously slighly embarrased about my obssession because the SA's are so nice. They all know me now when they see me at their counter and say hi even if they're helping someone else. I went to Elizabeth Arden counter last year and bought some foundation if it could be called that and the SA acted like I was bothering her. Perhaps thats why i keep going back to MAC.
Sigh,.... I'd love to work there....


----------



## frocher (Feb 4, 2008)

........


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 4, 2008)

I am also over 40 and have always had a love of fashion and enjoyed having my own look. Now when it came to makeup my look was always quite boring except for maybe the bright lips, I started experimenting w/more color after the age of 38.  I have to admit that sometimes I do feel I’m too old for certain things, but than I start to think…. HEY, Life is too short, Enjoy it!

BTW: I’m not gonna lie and say everything is OK….. I won’t wear mini’s, halter tops, all over bright/frost/shimmer makeup or puffy/poufy dresses (Ok, maybe no one over the age of 5 should wear puffy dresses).


----------



## yoganut0367 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL.. I finally gave up the miniskirts when I was 35. LOL.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 5, 2008)

My most favorite MA was in her late 50s or early 60s and she was the best!  She was a great example of MAC being for all ages, races, and colors.  

I agree that MAC has something for everyone and it doesn't matter how old you are! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I will wear MAC forever even when I have to use a walker to get in the store/counter!


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess its because the price range for MAC products are lower than other department brands therefore make it affordable for the students.
The color range it provides are very wide so I really don't think there is an age limitation.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 5, 2008)

My mom is 60 and a MAC girl!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 5, 2008)

The MAC experience, like age, is what you make of it.  You choose how to let others affect your experience.  Just enjoy it.


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm 35 and I work for MAC (and have been a LONG time user)...and my mom wears MAC too and she's 56!!


----------



## eponine (Feb 7, 2008)

i'm only 23, but the majority of my favorite regular customers are over 30, some of those are even over 40. i never have a problem finding them colors they like, or have problems with them feeling "too old" for mac. 
also, i've got my mom wearing all mac makeup, and she's 59!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 7, 2008)

i was introduced to mac by someone over 30, nearly 40 and lots of the people that work at mac where i  live are older than that.  Plus all the older people have $$$


----------



## Jot (Feb 7, 2008)

The idea of turning 30 and then being too old to wear MAC would simply be unbearable!! x


----------



## kaylaklvc (Feb 7, 2008)

I think MAC is for everyone! There is SO much stuff, it's pretty easy to find what best suits  you/your age.


----------



## rouquinne (Feb 10, 2008)

Liza Minelli was 58 when she was a MAC Icon.

Diana Ross was 61, Catherine Denueuve was 62 and Raquel Welch 66.

'nuff said!






(i'm 47 and a half and have been wearing MAC since 1984 - and not about to give up wearing it now!)


----------



## lainetm (Feb 10, 2008)

I usually visit my local MAC store with my teenaged daughter.  
I'm 50, and have had a really busy life, so I really didn't bother with makeup until last year.  (At this point, I figure it's a public service! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  
I don't use the bright colors, but loved the N Collection and find a lot of great neutrals.  Love the lippies, too, and find a nice range between nudes and scary (to me) bright reds.  

I've always had good service from everyone, and I'm certainly no designer-head-to-toe hot fashion plate!  

As for whether MAC is marketed to a younger crowd, I don't believe it is.  I think it's perhaps just less intimidating than most department stores to a lot of teens and twenties.  At that age, I wouldn't have known where to start.


----------



## nikkim (Feb 11, 2008)

You are never too old to wear MAC. I am 36 and I have used these products since I was 20. This will always be my make-up of choice!!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2008)

Certain collections are (Fafi is very youthful, as I imagine Heatherette will be), but there are a lot of classic shades in stuff like the N collection or in the perm collection


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am turing 30 in a month and 1/2 and I can't imagine that MAC will be too young for me. My mother always told me you are only as old as you feel! So, today I will be heading to MAC to pick up the Fafi collection...

Note: I do tend to stay away from the super bright colors (i.e Chrome Yellow) because I work in corporate america/and they are not really my style. But MAC has a lot of great colors for all ages...


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

No way! I'm 30+ and my mom uses MAC as well!!!


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Apr 8, 2008)

We can be our own worst enemies.


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 8, 2008)

nope - mac has marketed so many neutrals it would be hard to say its only for under 30s. N Collection is a good example, lots of the pigments fall into neutral colour schematics and there are soooo many lippies and e/s its impossible to pick them all. In almost every collection there is at least one of something neutral or a widely appealing colour and it would be super silly of mac NOT to - neutrals and "easy to wear" colours appeal the broader demographic, they would be shortfalling their annual sales figures if they stopped...LOL!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm 35 & I just started getting into MAC a few months ago.  Frankly I feel like I'm at a point where I finally have enough disposable income to splurge.  Which is good b/c MAC can be quite an addiction.  I don't know how I could have done it in the days when I was scraping by trying to make rent!


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 9, 2008)

I don't think its a question of being too old, I think the campaigns like Fafi and Heatherette and Barbie with all their fuschias and pinks do not appeal to more seasoned women.  Neither does the packaging. Neither do the free standing stores with swirling lights and scantily clad attendants. Sure MAC makes some ageless products, but many of the products are aging as well because of all the sparkle and glitz. It's not something that looks appropriate in the boardroom, the OR, etc.  Many mature women also move on to higher end brands because they are marketed towards them.


----------



## Deirdre (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll be 44 in August (and have only been really into makeup for the past couple years), and LOVE my MAC.  I am already budgeted for the next three color stories (oooh, I want those Naughty Nautical lippies, and Cool Heat shadows, so bad...)

I wear my MAC everyday.  And even have started to plan which products I'll use depending on my activity level (I'm very active).  I'm a girly jock, and feel better, and younger, now than I have in my whole life.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2008)

IMO, absolutely not.  I am 27, so I fall in that under 30 crowd, but I can't imagine ever giving up my MAC.  My mom is nearly 51 and wears it.  Take a look at some of MAC's best sellers from the  line:

Shroom, Naked Lunch and Satin Taupe Eyeshadows
Vanilla, Coco and Coco Beach Pigments
Hug Me and VGV Lipstick and Lipglass

ALL of the above things are neutral and appropriate for any age.  Sure there are plently of bright colors (which, IMO, anyone can wear in moderation) and such, but there are plenty of other colors and products for those who feel more comfortable in more natural, neutral shades.  I think that in every collection MAC puts out, there is something for everyone from 17 to 70


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 10, 2008)

A lot of people in this thread has said that there's no problem using MAC if you're over 30 (or 40, or 50... LOL), because they have neutral colours to suit everyone. I agree with this, but I wonder:
Do any of you "older" girls and boys use bright colours, or do most of you shy away from them? I am 31, will be 32 in August, and I am kind of afraid to use the bolder shades because I fear it will seem ridiculous, like I am trying to act a teenager or something.


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2008)

MAC is definitely marketed to a hip audience, but by hip I mean any age! My mom is 50, she and I go to MAC together- thankfully, MAC has every color you could ever want so she finds what she wants and I find what I want..but sometimes we end up getting the same thing! So don't feel like you're too old! You don't want to be some stodgy old woman do you? Stick with MAC!


----------

